# 2006 Ordu TT bike



## nebam (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow, is this sweet or what? Would go so nice with my Lob 100.


----------



## DMoore (Feb 4, 2004)

*Gorgeous, but...*

I fell in love with the Ordu the moment I saw pictures of it. I presently have an Orca and Lobular as well - my team is sponsored by Orbea. My TT rig is an Abici Al, but I've been coveting a Cervelo P3C. The prospect of a cool new TT frame, that I can get a deal on, was pretty exciting.

BUT. I haven't seen an Ordu in person yet, but some comments from the Las Vegas show indicate that the down tube in particular is pretty fat. That seems to be antithetical to a TT frame, where the designers usually try to make the tubes as narrow as possible.

So I still think it looks cool, but I wonder how fast it is relative to the competition.


----------



## bedazzle410 (Sep 26, 2005)

DMoore said:


> I fell in love with the Ordu the moment I saw pictures of it. I presently have an Orca and Lobular as well - my team is sponsored by Orbea. My TT rig is an Abici Al, but I've been coveting a Cervelo P3C. The prospect of a cool new TT frame, that I can get a deal on, was pretty exciting.
> 
> BUT. I haven't seen an Ordu in person yet, but some comments from the Las Vegas show indicate that the down tube in particular is pretty fat. That seems to be antithetical to a TT frame, where the designers usually try to make the tubes as narrow as possible.
> 
> So I still think it looks cool, but I wonder how fast it is relative to the competition.


I just purchased a Orca 57 and I suppose this question is ;late but how do you like it. I see a lot of mixed messages on the bike like high speed wobble a creaks. I hope that they are rider issues and not the frame. Please give me your experiance.


----------



## DMoore (Feb 4, 2004)

*Orca*



bedazzle410 said:


> I just purchased a Orca 57 and I suppose this question is ;late but how do you like it. I see a lot of mixed messages on the bike like high speed wobble a creaks. I hope that they are rider issues and not the frame. Please give me your experiance.


See the next thread. It's been the "creakiest" bike I've ever owned. But it's fine to ride. I'm 6-1, 175 lbs and the bike is perfectly stable at 45+ mph. It climbs well, rides well, and seems practically weightless (15 lbs 4 oz with my Zipp sewups mounted). If it would just stop making such a racket it would be A-OK.


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

I saw an Ordu at my local Orbea dealer last week.....its crazy !


----------

